# كيفية خلط زيت البرافين بالماء



## مؤمن mr (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم بطلب من حضرتكم معرفة اسم مستحلب او اسم اي مادة اومركب لخط زيت البرافين بالماء لكي يمتجز تمما بالماء والف شكر علي الاهتمام:77:


----------



## دعاء الكراون (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عن طريق اضافه تراي


----------



## dulcemohamed (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بشكل عام علشان تقدر تعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء انت محتاج مادة استحلاب ليها قيمة HLB من 8 الى 18 .
علشان تقدر تحدد بالظبط اى مادة لازم تكون عارف قيمة HLB المطلوبه لاستحلاب الزيت المستخدم او مجموعة الزيوت المستخدمه.
تقدر تعرف القيمة دى من خلال داتا شيت للزيت المستخدم او خلال زملائك في المجال بس الافضل من خلال داتا شيت .
لو افترضنا ان المنتج بتاعك فيه زيت برافين 8% وسيتيل الكحول 8% .
يبقى عندك نسبة الزيوت في الخلطه كلها 16 %.
طيب لو افترضنا انك هستخدم emulsifier مادة استحلاب للزيوت بنسبة 4%.
دلوقتى هبتدى تحدد نسبة كل زيت من النسبة الكليه للزيوت .
حسب المثال هنا يبقى عندك زيت البرافين = 8/16 تبقى 50 % 
نفس الشىء بالنسبة سيتيل الكحول = 8/16 تبقى كمان 50 %
فاكر اول خطوة قلتلك كل زيت ليه HLB محددة ارجع للمعلومة دى تانى 
هنفترض ان HLB لزيت البرافين 10.5 والكحول ستيل 15.5 
دلوقتى هتضرب النسبة المئوية لكل زيت من مجموع الزيوت في الخلطه في قيمة HLB لكل زيت 
زيت البرافين = 50% في 10.5 = 5.25
ستيل الكحول = 50 % في 15.5 = 7.75
تجمع القيمتين دول على بعض 5.25 + 7.75 = 13
يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى لنجاح منتجك وتحقيق افضل استحلاب استخدام emulsifier بقيمة HLB = 13
الافضل والامثل مش انك تستخدم مادة استحلاب واحده emulsifier الابحاث والدراسات توصلت ان الافضل استخدام مادتين استحلاب على شكل خليط واحده ب HLB كبير والتانية ب HLB قليل دا بيضمن استحلاب مثالى وثبات للمنتج بشكل مثالى.
في المثال الافتراضى ده للحصول على منتج مثالى يستخدم مادة استحلاب emulsifier عباره عن 28% SPAN 80 و 72% Tween80 
يعنى المفروض تضيف للخلطة 1.12% SPAN80 و 2.88 Tween80 لاحظ ان مجموع النسبتين دول 4 الى احنا افترضناهم كنسبة لمادة الاستحلاب في الاول.
انا عارف ان الموضوع والحسابات ممكن تكون صعبه شوية وممله في بعض الاحيان وكان بسهولة ممكن اديلك اجابه او اسم مادة بس انا هدفى الاساسى من المشاركة في المنتدى مش انى اجاوب وخلاص الهدف اننا كلنا نتعلم ونشارك خبراتنا في التعليم لما تتعلم هتقدر تحل اى مشكله لوحدك بشكل منطقى وكمان هتقدر تطلع منتج مثالى ومنافس لاى شركة عالمية في السوق انا مهمتى اشارك خبرتى في المجال واحتكاكى بخبرات اتعلمت منها واوصلها لاى انسان نفسه يتعلم ويتعب شوية علشان بلادنا تتطور ونحاول نقلل gap بينا وبين العالم المتقدم . تحياتى واسف على الاطاله والحسابات الممله


----------



## خالد فرحان (27 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم 
هناك زيت استحلاب يباع في السوق من شركة لاما اضف الماء الى زيت البارافين مع تحريك سريع يفضل ان يكون محرك
ثم اضف من 5-8% من نسبة الماء زيت الاستحلاب وسيتم الخلط بعون الله


----------



## chemnoor (28 نوفمبر 2013)

يستخدم مستحلب زيت البرافين في عدة مجالات
- الغسول أو اللوشن
- الكريمات الحديثة كبديل عن الفازلين
- زيوت الرش التي ترش على الأشجار حيث تكون طبقة رقيقة على يرقات الحشرات وبيوض الحشرات مما يؤدي إلى موتها دون الحاجة لاستخدام سموم
- زيوت القطع التي تستخدم في تبريد عمليات قطع الفولاذ

لكل من هذه الأصناف عوامل استحلابية مناسبة لها لذا نرجوا تحديد هدفك من الاستحلاب قبل أن نتمكن من إجابتك


----------



## مؤمن mr (29 نوفمبر 2013)

الف الف شكر علي الاهتمام


----------



## دعاء الكراون (29 نوفمبر 2013)

تحليل رائع استاذ محمد


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا سيدتى بس الواضح والمحبط في ان واحد ان الاخوة في المنتدى عايزين اجابات من الاخر زى براشيم الامتحان حاجة تنجحك بدون متتعب وتفهم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

زادك الله علما وحلما يا اخ محمد واتمنى منك ان تستمر على طريقتك فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه بارك الله فيك وفى جميع المهتمين بزيادة الثقافه العلمية للمجتمع العربى كله ولا اعتبره تحيزا لتخصصى ان قلت انه لا نهضه الا بهذا الطريق فنحن ندفع كل مواردنا لاستيراد منتجات لا ابالغ ان قلت بعشرة اضعاف تكلفتها على الاقل وذلك لاننا لا نتعاطى هذا العلم فلابد من وجود هذه المنتديات للمناقشة وليست فقط لحل المشكلات العابرة وان كان لا ضرر من ذلك لما كانت الصالونات الادبيه منتشرة فى مصر كنا محور اهتمام الشرق الاوسط على الاقل فى الشعر والادب وعندما اصبحت موضه قديمه اصبحنا نسمع اورتيجا فاذا كررنا هذه الصالونات ولكن علميا اعتقد سيصبح لنا شانا عظيما خاصا لو حولنا هذه المناقشات الى واقع اسف طولت عليك


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أستاذ عبدالقادر على الدعم والتشجيع وفعلا لابد من رفع الوعى والثقافة العلمية لانها اصبحت ضرورة في هذا العالم وانا متفق معاك جدا في استيراد مواد وتكنولوجيا باضعاف اسعارها فقط لمجرد اننا نجهل بعض المبادىء العلمية وكسلنا المتعمد عن البحث والتجربة وانت وانا ومن يدور في فلكنا نحاول ان نساهم مساهمة بسيطه في رفع المستوى العلمى لمجتمعنا . وفعلا مفيش مشكلة اننا نساعد حد في حل مشكلة تواجهة بس على الاقل لازم يعرف سبب المشكلة علميا حتى يكون قادر على حلها وحل المشاكل المماثله خصوصا اذا كان امتهن المجال كوظيفة دائمة في الحياة .
انا تانى بكرر الشكر ليك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف سنك كام سنه استاذ محمد وحاسس من كلامك انه كتييير قوى لكن برضه حاسس انك زى ابنى فاسمح لى اقولك يا ابنى ربنا يحميك


----------



## مؤمن mr (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر ولاكن مش بطلب برشام زي الاستاذ مابيقول انا بطلب خدمة من حضراتكم ولو كنت عندي هذة الخبرة ماكنت طلب منكم هذا الطلب وبعدين بيحسسني اننا في امتحان فعلا وانا بغش منة غصب عنة وشكرااااااااااااااا انا بطلب اسم مادة معينة لاني معترف انني لست اهلا للخبرة في هذا المجال وارجوالافادة من اصحاب الخبرة واسف علي الاطالة


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الاستاذ عبدالقادر شكرا يا سيدى على الدعوة الصالحه انا في اوائل العقد الثالث من عمرى اكرر الشكر لحضرتك


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الاستاذ الفاضل مؤمن انا اسف واعتذر اذا كان هذا ما فهمته من كلامى القصد مما كتبت يا سيدى هو تبادل العلم والخبرات وليس احتكاره وما كتبته تفصيلا عن استحلاب المواد الزيتيه هو ملخص لكورس كامل مما يدرس في ارقى المعاهد العلمية وما يتم بالفعل في اكبر الشركات عن كيفية استحلاب المواد الزيتيه والهدف كان التعليم حتى تستطيع انت وغيرك التعامل مع اى مادة زيتيه في منتجك دون الحاجة لى ولا غيرى وايضا لحمايتك من الغش التجارى او حتى خسارة اموال في مواد قد لا تكون مفيده لك ولمنتجك .قد كنا يوما ضحايا المعلومات الخاطئه والاستغلال وخسرنا المال والوقت والجهد وما احاوله انا وغيرى الكثير هنا هو مساعدة الكل بالمعلومات الصحيحة علميا وصناعيا .شكرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (2 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذ محمد نشكرك علي اهتمامك وطريقه عرض هذه النقطه بس معلش عندي سؤال بعد اذنك حضرتك قولت( ب شكل عام علشان تقدر تعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء انت محتاج مادة استحلاب ليها قيمة hlb من 8 الى 18 . علشان تقدر تحدد بالظبط اى مادة لازم تكون عارف قيمة hlb ) لحد كده تمام ممكن حضرتك تقولي ايه هي المواد اللي بتتراوح بين 8 و18 بحيث اني اقدر بسهوله احدد اسم الماده اللي هشتغل بيها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذ مؤمن يا ابنى الكلام مش عليك خالص وياريت كانت المشكلة فى واحد كنا حليناها من زمان استاذ محمد كان يتكلم على مشكلة عامة نتيجة نظام تعليمى مقصود لكن احنا هنا علشان نرد عليك ونحل اى مشكلة ونفسنا تكملوا ورانا بمعنى تحبوا العلم ده حتى لو مش تخصص وعلى فكرة كل الاساتذة اللى قامت عليهم كل العلوم لم يكونو متخصصين تعرف يا مؤمن لافوازييه عالم بندرس قوانينه فى الكتب فى الكيمياء الطبيعيه هو اصلا مامور ضرائب فرنساوى ومش هاقولك على تخصص باقى العلماء علشان عيب ههههههههههه اوعى تزعل مننا واطلب تعرف اى حاجه يا باشا ولا يهمك


----------



## mido_lordship (2 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> شكرا يا سيدتى بس الواضح والمحبط في ان واحد ان الاخوة في المنتدى عايزين اجابات من الاخر زى براشيم الامتحان حاجة تنجحك بدون متتعب وتفهم



ياجماعة الاجابات اللي زي دي الواحد بيدور عليها بالملقاط ......... علمني الصيد ولا تعطني سمكة يعني هايبقي كويس لو اخدت اسم مادة ومالقتهاش ف السوق وانت مش فاهم البديل هايبقي ايه والخ الخ

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه.


----------



## mido_lordship (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> استاذ مؤمن يا ابنى الكلام مش عليك خالص وياريت كانت المشكلة فى واحد كنا حليناها من زمان استاذ محمد كان يتكلم على مشكلة عامة نتيجة نظام تعليمى مقصود لكن احنا هنا علشان نرد عليك ونحل اى مشكلة ونفسنا تكملوا ورانا بمعنى تحبوا العلم ده حتى لو مش تخصص وعلى فكرة كل الاساتذة اللى قامت عليهم كل العلوم لم يكونو متخصصين تعرف يا مؤمن لافوازييه عالم بندرس قوانينه فى الكتب فى الكيمياء الطبيعيه هو اصلا مامور ضرائب فرنساوى ومش هاقولك على تخصص باقى العلماء علشان عيب ههههههههههه اوعى تزعل مننا واطلب تعرف اى حاجه يا باشا ولا يهمك



لافوازييه مامور ضرائب ......... اتفرج بقي استاذنا علي مهندس زراعي هايعمل ايه :75: (من تواضع لله رفعه)


----------



## mido_lordship (2 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بشكل عام علشان تقدر تعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء انت محتاج مادة استحلاب ليها قيمة HLB من 8 الى 18 .
> علشان تقدر تحدد بالظبط اى مادة لازم تكون عارف قيمة HLB المطلوبه لاستحلاب الزيت المستخدم او مجموعة الزيوت المستخدمه.
> تقدر تعرف القيمة دى من خلال داتا شيت للزيت المستخدم او خلال زملائك في المجال بس الافضل من خلال داتا شيت .
> لو افترضنا ان المنتج بتاعك فيه زيت برافين 8% وسيتيل الكحول 8% .
> ...




علي فكرة انا قرات مقال مصغر يدور حول نفس الموضوع وهو اهمية رقم hlp اللي عمري ماكنت ببص عليه واعيره اي اهتمام والله مافهته زي ماحضرتك شرحته :56:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

يا عم ميدو الزرع عندى فى البيت فسد طالما انت زراعى يا سيدى افدنا افادكم الله وبعدين بتستعجب على لافوازييه امال لو عرفت الباقى هاتقول ايه ههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا عم ميدو الزرع عندى فى البيت فسد طالما انت زراعى يا سيدى افدنا افادكم الله وبعدين بتستعجب على لافوازييه امال لو عرفت الباقى هاتقول ايه ههههههههههه


انا كده كرامتي هاتتبعتر في المنتدي ياهندسة وهاتطلع عليا سمعه :61: بعد اذنك يا استاذنا صورة من النباتات المصابة وهيوصل العلاج الفعال لحد البيت ولوتحب مهندس زراعي كمان يقوم بالواجب دليفري (احنا تحت النظر ياهندسة مع واحد من اكتر الناس خفة روح ف الدنيا) رجاءا بس الصورة.


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> استاذ محمد نشكرك علي اهتمامك وطريقه عرض هذه النقطه بس معلش عندي سؤال بعد اذنك حضرتك قولت( ب شكل عام علشان تقدر تعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء انت محتاج مادة استحلاب ليها قيمة hlb من 8 الى 18 . علشان تقدر تحدد بالظبط اى مادة لازم تكون عارف قيمة hlb ) لحد كده تمام ممكن حضرتك تقولي ايه هي المواد اللي بتتراوح بين 8 و18 بحيث اني اقدر بسهوله احدد اسم الماده اللي هشتغل بيها ولك جزيل الشكر



لا شكر على واجب بالنسبة لسؤالك في مواد كتير جدا وانا هحاول احط هنا مرفقات فيها بعض الاسماء الشائعه مع قيمة HLB وفى الطريقة الاسهل بعد تحديد قيمة HLB للمادة اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيوت تروحى على كتالوجات الشركات المنتجه لمواد الاستحلاب وتختارى المادة المناسبة للاستحلاب لانهم جنب كل مادة بيحطوا قيمة HLB والحل التانى انك تطلبى من المورد مادة استحلاب بقيمة اكس وهو يعرض عليكى اسماء مواد بعينها .
انا دلوقتى هحاول اوضح الموضوع بشكل اعمق واقول يعنى ايه اصلا نظام HLB وايه وظيفته وليه اصلا بنحتاجه ؟
النظام ده تم ابتكاره من واحد اسمه وليام جرافينى 
نبتدى القصه من البدايه ونقول الايملشن او المستحلب هو عباره عن مادتين لا يمتزجان ببعضهما في الظروف العادية واقرب مثال للذهن هو الزيت والماء لا يمتزجان ببعضهما لذلك في انواع من الايملشن اولا مستحلب زيت في ماء ودا في ابسط معانيه يعنى قطرات من الزيوت محاطه بالماء ثانيا مستحلب ماء في زيت ودا برده ابسط مفهوم ليه ان قطرات الماء محاطه بالزيوت وفى حاجة تالتة دى خليط زيوت-ماء-زيوت او ماء-زيوت-ماء ودا بقى بيكون 3 طبقات بس طبعا من غير الاستك يعنى كتبسيط للمفهوم اعتبريه طبقه من الماء محاطه بطبقه ثانية من الزيوت وطبقه ثالثه من الماء .
طيب احنا قلنا في الاول ان الزيوت لا تمتزج بالماء فكان لازم حد يفكر ويبتكر حل علشان نمزجهم مع بعض ناس شوية خيالهم واسع فكرت في اعتبار الزيت والماء كحلقتين منفصلين طيب لما نحب نربط حلقتين ببعض نعمل ايه بالضبط كده نعمل حلقه وسيطه تربط الاتنين في بعض الحلقة الوسيطه دى هى المواد المستحلبه او ايملسفير Emulsifier .
يعنى برده بابسط مفهوم وظيفة مادة الاستحلاب هى تسهيل والمساعده على امتزاج الزيوت بالماء وتكوين مستحلب ثابت .
طيب كده نقدر نفهم ان مواد الاستحلاب دى مهمتها ايه بس يا ترى ايه لازم تكون مواصفاتها اهم صفه لازم تكون انها قادرة على الذوبان في الزيوت والذوبان في الماء ايضا . تانى صفه مهمه انها تكون مادة non ionic غير متأينه يعنى تمتزج بالماء والزيت دون ان تتفاعل مع اى منهما .
حددنا المواصفات نبتدى نصمم الماده دى ونقول انها لابد ان تتكون من جزئين جزء يدوب في الزيوت ودا بيكون سلسله عضوية طويلة (سلسلة كربون) الجزء ده بنسمية tail ذيل وفى حالتنا هنا بنسميه Lipophilic ليوفيلك واول متسمع عن ماده انها ليوفيلك تفهم علطول انها بتدوب في الزيوت والمركبات العضوية فقط يعنى لا تذوب في الماء الجزء ده في حالتنا دى بيكون غالبا احماض او كحولات دهنيه . الجزء التانى من مادة الاستحلاب بيكون عباره عن head راس قطبيه يعنى جزء محب للماء يمتزج بالماء ولا يمتزج بالزيت ودا بنسمية هنا Hydrophilic هيدروفيلك وفى حالتنا دى الراس او الجزء المحب للماء بيكون غالبا مجموعات هيدروكسيل polyhydric او ايثيلين اوكسيد (الايثوكسولات).
دلوقتى نضم الراس على الديل يتكون عندنا مادة نسميها بشكل عام مادة نشطه سطحيا وبشكل خاص جدا لو الديل عباره عن احماض او كحولات دهنيه والرأس عباره عن مجموعات هيدروكسيل او ايثلين اوكسيد يبقى اسمها مادة استحلاب او Emulsifier .
نرجع بقى لعمنا HLB هو اختصار ل Hydrophilic / Lipophilic Balance خدنا اول حرف من كل كلمة وكونا نظام HLB وطبعا المفروض دلوقتى عرفت معنى كل كلمة في التسمية وجت منين على الاقل اتمنى تكون عرفت.
نقدر بكل اريحية نعتبر HLB هو ميزان بين الجزء المحب للماء هيدروفيلك والمحب للزيوت ليوفيلك وبنعبر عن الميزان ده بقياس متفق عليه عالميا بيبتدى من 0 ل 20 .
بما اننا تخيلناه ميزان لازم الميزان ده يكون ليه كفتين منطقى صح في الكفه الاولى الجزء المحب للماء والفكه التانية فيها الجزء المحب للزيوت .
لو الكفه الاولى (المحب للماء) اثقل من الكفة التانية (المحب للزيوت) يبقى نتوقع قيمة HLB كبيرة حسب قياسنا هنقول انها م11 ل 20 . تقدر تستخدمه في عمل ايملشن زيت في ماء
لو الكفة التانية (المحب للزيوت) اثقل من الكفة الاولى (المحب للماء) يبقى نتوقع قيمة HLB صغيرة حسب مقياسنا يبقى هتكون من 0 ل 9. تقدر تستخدمه في عمل ايملشن ماء في زيت
لو الكفتين في حالة اتزان يبقى نتوقع قيمة HLB من 9 ل 11.
طيب عمنا HLB ده بنحسبه ازاى لمواد الاستحلاب هناخد مثال علشان نفهم اكتر Oleth-20 دا اوليل الكحول مع 20 مول من الايثلين اوكسيد بسيطه اهى عندنا الجزئين اوليل الكحول محب للزيوت وايثلين اوكسيد محب للماء المطلوب ايه ايوه صح نوزنهم نحطهم على الميزان كل واحد في كفه .
نحسب الكفه الى فيها الجزء المحب للماء عندنا 20 مول ايثلين اوكسيد نضربهم في وزن مول واحد من الايثلين اوكسيد 44 يطلع عندنا وزنهم 880 .
نوزن الكفة التانية الجزء المحب للزيوت الاوليل الكحول وزن مول واحد من الاوليل الكحول بيساوى 270 بما ان مفيش غير مول واحد بس اوليل يبقى الكفه كلها فيها 270 
نجمع بقى الكفتين على بعض يطلعلنا 1150 
نعمل نسبة مئوية للجزء المحب للماء بالنسبة للوزن الكلى يعنى تقسم 880 على 1150 يطلعلك 76.5% 
تقسم بقى النسبة المئوية دى على 5 يطلعلك 15.3 
يبقى قيمة HLB ل Oleth-20 هو 15.3 
انا ايدى وجعتنى من الكتابه والموضوع طويل لو حد حابب نتعمق اكتر في الموضوع انا مستعد بس الخلاصة من كل الكلام المملل الى فوق ده كله اننا نحاول نفهم ان اى مادة بنشتريها او نستخدمها كل رقم مكتوب ليه اهميته والارقام دى مش مجرد ارقام جامدة دى عباره عن كود شفرة لمعلومات كتير لو فهمتها وعرفتها هتحقق استخدام مثالى للمادة وهتوفر وقت وجهد ومال وفى الاخر انا مصمم على رايى واسلوبى انى اعلمك ازاى تفك الشفره بتقنية ومهارة مش انى اديلك حل جاهز للشفرة


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> استاذ مؤمن يا ابنى الكلام مش عليك خالص وياريت كانت المشكلة فى واحد كنا حليناها من زمان استاذ محمد كان يتكلم على مشكلة عامة نتيجة نظام تعليمى مقصود لكن احنا هنا علشان نرد عليك ونحل اى مشكلة ونفسنا تكملوا ورانا بمعنى تحبوا العلم ده حتى لو مش تخصص وعلى فكرة كل الاساتذة اللى قامت عليهم كل العلوم لم يكونو متخصصين تعرف يا مؤمن لافوازييه عالم بندرس قوانينه فى الكتب فى الكيمياء الطبيعيه هو اصلا مامور ضرائب فرنساوى ومش هاقولك على تخصص باقى العلماء علشان عيب ههههههههههه اوعى تزعل مننا واطلب تعرف اى حاجه يا باشا ولا يهمك


شكرا على مرورك استاذ عبدالقادر واحب اضيف على حضرتك ان الشغف وحب الاكتشاف وسبر اغوار الطبيعه حولنا هو المحرك الاساسى للعلم ودا ملوش اى علاقة بتخصص محدد لان الجميع هنا يشترك بشغفه وحبه للمعرفه والاكتشاف اما بخصوص لافوازييه فاحب اضيف انه تم اعدامه على المقصله ابان الثورة الفرنسيه ومن العدل قتله لظلمه الناس واحتقاره للفقراء اما لو سالتنى كمحب للعلم وشغوف به فلابد من تخليد لافوازييه لمساهمته في بداية عصر التنوير


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> علي فكرة انا قرات مقال مصغر يدور حول نفس الموضوع وهو اهمية رقم hlp اللي عمري ماكنت ببص عليه واعيره اي اهتمام والله مافهته زي ماحضرتك شرحته :56:


شكرا ميدو احنا في الخدمة يا ريس


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا يا استاذ محمد محبتش اذكر انه اعدم علشان محدش يخاف هههههههه عموما انا مستمتع بكلامك وطريقتك دى مع ان هناك مدرستين للعلم منهم واحدة بتقول ان الناس لابد لها ان ترتقى للعلم وليس العكس ودى كان بيستعملها دكتور على الاطرش رحمه الله عليه استاذ الجميع فى الكيمياء النوويه وطريقتك التانية وهى الهبوط بالعلم للناس انا باعتقد ان لا يوجد تعارض بينهم بمعنى فى قاعات المحاضرات تكسب المدرسة الاولى اما فى المنتديات العامه لابد من وصول العلم للناس بدون تعقيد كطريقتك السلسه وعلى فكرة الله يرحمه كان بيتريق على العبد لله لما كنت بافسر الانشطار والاندماج برمى البلى داخل حفرة بها بلى فلو ان سرعة البلية المقذوفه عاليه فستخرج باقى البلى من الحفرة ويصبح انشطار اما ان كانت سرعتها بطيئه قستسقر داخل الحفرة مع باقى البلى ويصير هذا اندماج وعليها يا ابنى واخدت تريقه للركب لكن تخيل اتضح فى الاخر ان المدرج كله اول مرة يفهم الفرق بالطريقة دى ساعتها سامحنى وبطل يدرس فى مصر هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حكيم شمس (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يستخدم مستحلب زيت البرافين في عدة مجالات
- الغسول أو اللوشن
- الكريمات الحديثة كبديل عن الفازلين
- زيوت الرش التي ترش على الأشجار حيث تكون طبقة رقيقة على يرقات الحشرات وبيوض الحشرات مما يؤدي إلى موتها دون الحاجة لاستخدام سموم
- زيوت القطع التي تستخدم في تبريد عمليات قطع الفولاذ

www.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انا يا استاذ محمد محبتش اذكر انه اعدم علشان محدش يخاف هههههههه عموما انا مستمتع بكلامك وطريقتك دى مع ان هناك مدرستين للعلم منهم واحدة بتقول ان الناس لابد لها ان ترتقى للعلم وليس العكس ودى كان بيستعملها دكتور على الاطرش رحمه الله عليه استاذ الجميع فى الكيمياء النوويه وطريقتك التانية وهى الهبوط بالعلم للناس انا باعتقد ان لا يوجد تعارض بينهم بمعنى فى قاعات المحاضرات تكسب المدرسة الاولى اما فى المنتديات العامه لابد من وصول العلم للناس بدون تعقيد كطريقتك السلسه وعلى فكرة الله يرحمه كان بيتريق على العبد لله لما كنت بافسر الانشطار والاندماج برمى البلى داخل حفرة بها بلى فلو ان سرعة البلية المقذوفه عاليه فستخرج باقى البلى من الحفرة ويصبح انشطار اما ان كانت سرعتها بطيئه قستسقر داخل الحفرة مع باقى البلى ويصير هذا اندماج وعليها يا ابنى واخدت تريقه للركب لكن تخيل اتضح فى الاخر ان المدرج كله اول مرة يفهم الفرق بالطريقة دى ساعتها سامحنى وبطل يدرس فى مصر هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه بالنسبة للمدرسة الاولى ياريت بس للاسف مجتمعنا دلوقتى بقى وسامحنى في التعبير lazy ass مش عايز يتحرك علشان يتعلم فالمدرسة التانية هى النزول بالعلم الى الناس والا هننقرض مع الوقت ومش هيكون لينا مكان في العالم اما بالنسبة لاستاذ حضرتك فانا اعتقد انك تفوقت عليه في الشرح لانى اعرف ان ليز مايتنر اول حد في العالم اكتشف الانشطار النووى مع اوتوهان كان فعلا في دماغها مثال حضرتك بتاع البلى وتوقعت ان يحصل اندماج بس حصل انشطار وفقدان للطاقه حسبتها باستخدام معادلة اينشتاين الشهيره عموما معظم الافكار العظيمة بيتم الاستهزاء بيها في الاول لان الخيال والابتكار في تقريب الفكره انا بشكرك على روحك المرحه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم الاستاذ الفاضل الاستاذ محمد جزاك الله خيرا علي طريقة شرحك و كيفية الحساب ومع ان المجال ليس تخصصي الا انني استفدت من شرح سيادتك و اري ان من يريدون اجابات سريعه فهم قد يكونوا يعملوا في المجال دون ان تكون دراستهم النظريه في هذا المجال و ارى تشجيعهم وفي شرح سيادتك افاده للدراس و لغير الدارس . جزاك الله خيرا و بالمناسبه انا خريج كلية العلوم


----------



## dulcemohamed (4 ديسمبر 2013)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم الاستاذ الفاضل الاستاذ محمد جزاك الله خيرا علي طريقة شرحك و كيفية الحساب ومع ان المجال ليس تخصصي الا انني استفدت من شرح سيادتك و اري ان من يريدون اجابات سريعه فهم قد يكونوا يعملوا في المجال دون ان تكون دراستهم النظريه في هذا المجال و ارى تشجيعهم وفي شرح سيادتك افاده للدراس و لغير الدارس . جزاك الله خيرا و بالمناسبه انا خريج كلية العلوم


شكرا استاذ أحمد وتشرفنا صديق عزيز


----------



## 83moris (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع ممتع 
ولي سؤال لية قسمنا ال 1150 علي 5؟


----------



## احمد مريكب (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكورين علي التواصل الدائم


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2013)

83moris قال:


> موضوع ممتع
> ولي سؤال لية قسمنا ال 1150 علي 5؟


احنا بنقسم النسبة المئوية 76.5% على 5 .
المقياس من 0 ل 20 لو ضربت المقياس ده في 5 هيبقى من 0 ل 100 يبقى احنا بنقسم على 5 لان العالم اتفق على ان المقياس يكون من 0 ل 20 والسبب الاهم علشان الارقام تبقى صغيره يعنى لو ضربت قيمة hlb في 5 هتحصل على النسبة المئوية ولو قسمت النسبة المئوية على 5 هتديلك قيمة hlb . تحياتى


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات القيمه اخ محمد


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

شكرا استاذ


----------



## مؤمن mr (27 مارس 2015)

الف شكر لكل من تعاون معنا بالرد والمشاركه والاهتمام


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع ماعرفت شو هو حتى رجعت لاول صفحه المهم مارح نحكي برا الموضوع حتى ما ندخل ببنكم 

بالنسبة لخلط الزيت مع الماء الاخ اللي بستفسر عن هالمعلومه يجب اضافة مادة تخفض التوتر السطحي للماء مثلا ممكن ان نستخدم كمية بسيطه جدا من 

الصابون كم نقطه تكفي لمزج الزيت مع الماء ولو حبيت تستفيد باسم هالماده ارسلي وين حابب تستخدمها وان شالله رح ارسلك الماده المناسبه اذا الصابون 

لم ينفع .

والله الموفق


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hussin asmy (3 أكتوبر 2015)

نشر العلم امتنه بل فريضه علينا كل في مجاله وهنا ترتقي الامم --ومن كتم علم فليتبوا مكانه في النار لانه حجب نور المعرفه -ولنرجع الي تارخنا العظيم كنا بالماضي تسيدنا العالم باسره --وعندما تراجع دور العلم والتنوير فدهمنا ظلام الجهل وتخلفنا وسبقتنا الامم التي كانت تعج في الظلام بعدما تزوقت طعم العلم وتاثيره علي تقدم الامم -فنحن امه اقرا اي تعلم واعرف --وكذلك انظر كيف -اي تامل واستنتج وابتكر كل هذا فرائض علينا ليعيش الانسان في فضل من الله ويفتح لنا اسباب العيش الكريم ونسال الله السلامه


----------

